# Digital hour meter



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Digital hour meter quit working. Is there any chance the display is just out and it is actually still keeping track of hours? Is there any way to recover "data" if it is still recording?

Meter is on a John Deere 5105 if it makes any difference. Thanks


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know about a tractor but on vehicles and heavy trucks hours/miles are kept separately on both ecm and display. When there is a discrepancy between the 2 ecm is the trump card.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I am thinking you are out of luck. I don't think that series had an ecm, bif or bcu. I am pretty sure it is integrated in the instr ument panel and the entire unit will need replacement.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JMT said:


> Digital hour meter quit working. Is there any chance the display is just out and it is actually still keeping track of hours? Is there any way to recover "data" if it is still recording?
> 
> Meter is on a John Deere 5105 if it makes any difference. Thanks


JMT, if you replace your instrument panel, have your local JD dealer sign a paper stating when the meter quit working and was replaced....that will make a huge difference when you sell or trade if you do so. And then don't misplace the document! 

Regards, Mike


----------

